# Latex Free



## RHTWIST (Jan 31, 2014)

Guys,

I made a natural for my Mrs (who has shown some interest!) but she is highly latex allergic.

I see some latex free bands from Rep Band with a plum color being their heaviest.

Any information will be appreciated. -CD


----------



## libel (Jul 1, 2013)

I've tried them a couple of years back. Not very fast but not bad for plinking around. If you look in here you'll see other people using them.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Latex free doesn't have the snap of pure latex. It should work good enough so she can shoot casually. Don't expect the speed of latex.


----------



## Josh16 (Aug 26, 2013)

I have a latex allergy to. The best way for me is simple wear gloves an anything is alright


----------

